# mp3 mix



## steveroo (Oct 16, 2013)

I like to make 15minute mixes or so for when I go out jogging using cool edit.

here's my latest headache

http://www.mediafire.com/download/iuhqp9sd5n76lan/Untitled.mp3



Box Tops - The letter, Jay-Z - Hola' Hovito Radiohead - National Anthem, Coldcut The original Box, Led Zepplin - Heart Breaker, Satanic pornocultshop - 9 headed monster, The Hood Internet - I used to love the Blue Line (Common vs Bang! Bang!) Subruban Lawns - Janitor, Kym Mazelle - Young Heart's run free, Lady Ga Ga - Aura, James Blake - The Wilhelm Scream, Moby - Alice (noisa remix) Alica Keys (Like you'll never see me again, Roosevelt - Elliot, OST Triplet les de Belleville - Filature


----------

